# crawler und volltext suche im internet



## BorisDieKlinge (16. Apr 2004)

Hallo Jungs! Weis einer von euch wo ich java source code für crawler oder volltextsuche her bekomme? ich hab das internet durchforstet und nix gutes gefunden!!
Ich danke im vorraus#

boris


----------



## Jaraz (16. Apr 2004)

BorisDieKlinge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder volltextsuche her bekomme? ich hab das internet durchforstet und nix gutes gefunden!!



http://jakarta.apache.org/lucene/docs/index.html

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## BorisDieKlinge (16. Apr 2004)

ja, da war ich auch aber wo kann ich jetzt das zeug runterladen da ist alles so verplannt.......


----------

